# First Year Apprentice Wage



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I can tell you I wouldn't pay you a good wage when you can't even figure out the proper forum to post your question in.:whistling2::no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

mxslick said:


> I can tell you I wouldn't pay you a good wage when you can't even figure out the proper forum to post your question in.:whistling2::no::laughing::laughing:


Maybe he wants to be a service electrician. :thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

JonBeau said:


> Hey guys this is my first post. Can anyone give me a good wage range for a non union green helper?


...look up 'prevailing wage' in your area (NC dept of labor) and see what a first year apprentice makes including benefits, and it should be slightly less than that

http://www.nclabor.com/wh/fact sheets/prevailwage.htm


----------

